# MTH Santa Fe Blackbonnet A Pat's Trains exclusive.



## Kmac (Sep 19, 2015)

This past Thursday I received a package from Pat's Trains just in time for Christmas. The package contained an ABA set of Santa Fe F3's in the Blackbonnet paint scheme. These are from MTH's Railking scale line. The A units are numbered 2333 after the famous Postwar Lionel F3's that were shown to be black in the 1948 (I think I have the right year) catalog.

Pat's advertised these sets back in June on the OGR forum with a matching bay window caboose. There were only 50 of the ABA sets produced. I happened to visit the other forum that particular day, and thought to myself how cool these would be. So the first day Pat's tool pre-orders for them I called and placed my order.

This was my first dealing with Pat's Trains and I was very impressed.

Well last week Pat announced on OGR the sets were in and they would be shipped out ASAP. I got my email on Wednesday and I had them at my front door on Thursday Afternoon.

I had to wait until Friday to unbox the set but boy when I did I was blown away. The paint is fantastic. So sharp and glossy. So glossy in fact it reminds me of a tinplate train almost.
There is not a lot of detail because they are Railking but that doesn't matter to me as they are just so beautiful. I have moved to scale detailed trains in the last 6-8 months but, to me the color of this set is all the detail I need.

The powered A unit has smoke, the other A unit and B unit are non powered and do not have smoke but the dummy A does have lights.

The sounds are okay and the horn sounds good. Nothing to blow you away but are just fine for me.

To me this set is a Grand slam and I am so happy I got one. 

I hope everyone had a Merry Chritmas, and Happy New Year to everyone.

Keaton.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2016)

That is a fabulous Christmas present, Keaton. The blackbonnet paint scheme is really attractive.


----------



## Pingman (Aug 18, 2015)

Keaton, those look sharp--so glad for you that your expectations were met or exceeded.

You probably know this already, but Pat's working with MTH to produce matching passenger cars--so keep the credit card handy.

Again, the Warbonnet scheme well-done is the Citadel of liveries and yours looks great.


----------



## 9daytonas (Dec 15, 2015)

looks great!


----------



## Todd Lopes (Nov 11, 2015)

Those are stunning. Congrats. I really like the paint job!


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Very nice. :thumbsup: Do you know if they have any extra units?


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

_REAL NICE_:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Very nice set, Pat is a terrific dealer to work with.

Bill


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2016)

Wonderful Christmas gift for yourself, Keaton.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Neat looking set, and as you say, not your normal color scheme.


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

Trust me when I say LeLand A. Knickerbocker is turning over in his grave. 

_Santa Fe's Warbonnet_

While there were many, now-classic paint schemes to grace locomotives during the start of the diesel and streamliner age of the 1930s none became as legendary as Santa Fe's "Warbonnet" (and most did not even receive a formal name). The design was the creation of artist *Leland A. Knickerbocker*, who worked for General Motors. During the mid-1930s the company needed a classy, matching livery to the Native-American themed train that the Santa Fe was planning to debut. Of course, you probably know the name of this train, the Super Chief, which went on to become just as famous as the paint it wore. The Warbonnet was shelved by the railroad following the end of passenger service in 1971 but was readopted in the late 1980s. Following the creation of Burlington Northern Santa Fe in 1995 a version of the livery was briefly used but was finally dropped altogether.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Those are gorgeous, Wow!! Those are spectacular. Nice looking layout and track, too. 

This really hurts! I am a Santa Fe guy and love warbonnet paint schemes. And I love Pat's Trains, too - he is my supplier for all pre-orders and most be purchases. Good prices and fantastic service. But I just don't have shelf space for another A-B-B-A or A-B-A set of locos right now, and so I made a decision some time ago, which I am struggling to stay with, to pass on these black beauties. You aren't making it any easier!


----------



## walter (Jan 31, 2014)

Lee Willis said:


> Those are gorgeous, Wow!! Those are spectacular. Nice looking layout and track, too.
> 
> This really hurts! I am a Santa Fe guy and love warbonnet paint schemes. And I love Pat's Trains, too - he is my supplier for all pre-orders and most be purchases. Good prices and fantastic service. But I just don't have shelf space for another A-B-B-A or A-B-A set of locos right now, and so I made a decision some time ago, which I am struggling to stay with, to pass on these black beauties. You aren't making it any easier!


Stop your hurt and struggle. Many times I had the same hurt and struggle with posts on this Forum. Found that to relieve the pain, tossing and turning, was to give in to the temptation, resistance. The hurt/pain went away, I slept and ate better.
You know you want it! :sold:


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm definately considering this set. According to the website there in stock but I've never dealt with them so don't know if they keep it up to date!


----------



## Kmac (Sep 19, 2015)

Spence, I do believe these are still in stock but there are probably not many left. I have only dealt with Pat's a few times but their website seems up to date and they are great to deal with on the phone. Pat's had become my number 2 store to deal with. The first is Mercer Junction because I can drive there, but Pat's is great and I will continue to give them my business.
In the thread on OGR Pat said they were going to produce a single powers A unit and a powered B unit for separate sale. I do not know if these have been produced/delivered yet. 

Finally I did see Pat's is going to do a matching passenger set, but I'm. It sure about those because I have been looking at premier line Santa Fe cars and I do not know what I want to do. Pat did post a video of his ABA set pulling 18 inch or maybe 21 inch cars and they looked great behind this set so I have some decisions to make.

Keaton.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Kmac said:


> Spence, I do believe these are still in stock but there are probably not many left. I have only dealt with Pat's a few times but their website seems up to date and they are great to deal with on the phone. Pat's had become my number 2 store to deal with. The first is Mercer Junction because I can drive there, but Pat's is great and I will continue to give them my business.
> In the thread on OGR Pat said they were going to produce a single powers A unit and a powered B unit for separate sale. I do not know if these have been produced/delivered yet.
> 
> Finally I did see Pat's is going to do a matching passenger set, but I'm. It sure about those because I have been looking at premier line Santa Fe cars and I do not know what I want to do. Pat did post a video of his ABA set pulling 18 inch or maybe 21 inch cars and they looked great behind this set so I have some decisions to make.
> ...


Thank you for the info.


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Spence said:


> I'm definately considering this set. According to the website there in stock but I've never dealt with them so don't know if they keep it up to date!


Hey Spence, not many were made for Pat, this is one of those if you snooze you lose.

Bill


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

In stock as of 10:20 this morning:

http://www.patstrains.com/View_Details/?ID=38621&View_Details=View+Details


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Well thanks to Keaton's post I broke my own rule.  I said that while I was away I wouldn't buy any more trains. Well that rule only lasted a month & a half.
I just bought the ABA Black Bonnet. I had it shipped to my mother in laws. I won't get to see it until April when I get home. I think that will make 5 engines I have sitting at home that haven't been opened yet.
I'm starting to wonder if my layout is going to be big enough for everything I've been buying!! 
Happy New Year to everyone.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

That sure is a nice looking set. I'm trying to resist the temptation to grab one. Hopefully I will hold off long enough for them to be sold out.


----------



## Bill S (Nov 21, 2015)

I was running my Williams Black Bonnets tonight, a Christmas present from a few years ago when they were new production. I might be in for the Pats exclusive caboose to match them. I think he said on his initial post there were 50 F sets made. Looking forward to seeing the matching passenger cars.


----------



## Kmac (Sep 19, 2015)

Spence, this set will not disappoint you. It and your other purchases will give you something to look forward to. 

Happy New Year everyone!

Keaton.


----------



## kstrains (Sep 19, 2015)

That is a beautiful set!


----------



## Mark Boyce (Jul 22, 2015)

Keaton,
They really look sharp! Very nice choice!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2017)

Spence, it is all right to break your own rule. I'm sure you feel better now.  Great purchase.


----------



## Jeff T (Dec 27, 2011)

Watching this thread really made me wonder. Pat's had a limited run of 50 beautiful sets. 50, not 500 or 5000 and here we sit a month or so later and they are not sold out.

Makes you wonder how small our hobby is?


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

What great service from Pat's. I ordered this online on Saturday & it was received yesterday (Monday) in Ct.


----------



## Mark Boyce (Jul 22, 2015)

I agree on service from Pat. If he has it, he sends it out pronto. That was the same with a preordered car. He shipped it as soon as i got the message he had it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Nice paint job, very crisp and eye-catching. Enjoy them!


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Beautiful looking engines. :smilie_daumenpos: Enjoy them.


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

Jeff T said:


> Watching this thread really made me wonder. Pat's had a limited run of 50 beautiful sets. 50, not 500 or 5000 and here we sit a month or so later and they are not sold out.
> 
> Makes you wonder how small our hobby is?


The fact that less than 50 sets of these have been sold in the entire world says it ALL. They just do not appeal to the overwhelming number of people in our hobby.


----------



## Jeff T (Dec 27, 2011)

SantaFeJim said:


> The fact that less than 50 sets of these have been sold in the entire world says it ALL. They just do not appeal to the overwhelming number of people in our hobby.


I heard the delay in the Atlas F7's has to do with a color scheme change!!


----------

